# Any suggestions on pre-work out supplements?



## Cane (Jan 11, 2009)

Any suggestions on pre work out supplements such as NO shotgun etc?

thanks,
cane


----------



## nni (Jan 11, 2009)

it has to do with what you want, you would have to declare that.


----------



## Cane (Jan 11, 2009)

specs:
5'10"
175lbs
8%BF

 I'm looking to increase size and strenght and maintain being lean. I dont have the best genetics but I work my ASS off in the gym. 
I want to stay away from any anabolic compounds or products that require PCT.
If you could recommend any supplement that are lagit products and actually do what it claims I would love to hear about them 
thanks for your input,
cane


----------



## go4kj (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sure you have heard of Creatine.  Are you taking it?  Creatine is proven to increase strength.

Caffeine for focus.  Works like a charm.  200-400 mg caps/tabs 30 minutes before workout.  

NO products give me diarrhea, so I stay away from them.  I've tried Superpump 250 & Nano Vapor, but had to stop using them because of the runs.  Some people get bad headaches on them.  Plus I have heard from a lot of folks at the gym that the body becomes tolerant to them and they don't work as well when you have beenn using them for a while.

Hope that was helpful.  good luck...


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2009)

How long have you been training, what is your diet like and how do you train currently?


----------



## Dodge (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sure i've read on here that caffiene makes creatine useless, does it?

Generaly, i recomend protein and zma (although people here have said zma is not as good as it claims to be, but i experience a few noticable effects but no extra gain from it to be honest) and although i stopped using it, creatine does gain you a hell of alot more muscle faster, apart from those i dont know anything about suppliments, however those ones are what most non-roiders swear by.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2009)

Dodge, you can relax. Caffeine does not make creatine useless. 

I like stims pre workout, creatine and carbs post workout.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go with a creatine aswell in your case. I suggested this one earlier Primaforce CEE Creatine Ethyl Ester Size: 250 g and maybe with some grape juice. Also a good protein ON 100% Whey Gold Standard 5lb. This is as good as you can do in proteins. And if you want to add an pre workout then use it only when you REALLY need the boost and try this one CytoSport Fast Twitch. Obvioustl diet is very important but these supplements can be very beneficial to you aswell.Good luck.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2009)

White flood has gotten good reviews
Controlled Labs White Flood 25/SERV


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

I havn't tried the white flood yet dg, is the taste ok?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2009)

Haven't tried it yet but I would like to.


----------



## Cane (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, im still in the process of researching other supplements.
Any other suggestions would be great!
Thanks alot,
cane


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 12, 2009)

zombul said:


> I havn't tried the white flood yet dg, is the taste ok?



White Flood is very good. Taste was no issue for me. They also have it in tablet form now.


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 12, 2009)

I like my citrulline malate...
It works good for energy and a little pump
I take it at 2:1 5 grams preworkout 
It was pretty cheap too from superior nutraceuticals .com


----------



## BIG BOY FITNESS (Jan 12, 2009)

Controlled Labs: White Flood: N.o.

Mri: Black Powder: N.o. 
       Pro-nos: Protein/arginine Mix 

Sports One: Real Deal: Eca


----------



## Dodge (Jan 12, 2009)

Are these nitric oxide products as good as they claim to be?

Is there any kind of definitive list of suppliments, with what they claim to do, what they actualy do, side effects, effectiveness, and whether theres cheaper, safer or better alternatives? Or atleast, a list that shows the claim and what they actualy do? 
Because i cant trust sites/pamphlets from sellers, that make every single product sound like a must-have.
A definitive list like that writen by expert users would be realy useful to me and many other people, and potentialy destructive to many companies (although productive for the good stuff ofcourse). Itd also reduce the number of threads to sift through in this section when searching for a product's basic info.


----------



## zombul (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge said:


> Are these nitric oxide products as good as they claim to be?
> 
> Is there any kind of definitive list of suppliments, with what they claim to do, what they actualy do, side effects, effectiveness, and whether theres cheaper, safer or better alternatives? Or atleast, a list that shows the claim and what they actualy do?
> Because i cant trust sites/pamphlets from sellers, that make every single product sound like a must-have.
> A definitive list like that writen by expert users would be realy useful to me and many other people, and potentialy destructive to many companies (although productive for the good stuff ofcourse). Itd also reduce the number of threads to sift through in this section when searching for a product's basic info.



 I don't know if you'll find a deffinative list that tells you everything really , you just need to learn what the ingredients do and then all you have to do is look at the label and you can tell if your buying a jug of bs usually. Just spend time researching and reading and it will come to you but it will take time.


----------



## zombul (Jan 13, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> White Flood is very good. Taste was no issue for me. They also have it in tablet form now.



 I may give it a try.Thanks.


----------



## torch (Jan 14, 2009)

make your own.


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2009)

Dodge said:


> Are these nitric oxide products as good as they claim to be?
> 
> Is there any kind of definitive list of suppliments, with what they claim to do, what they actualy do, side effects, effectiveness, and whether theres cheaper, safer or better alternatives? Or atleast, a list that shows the claim and what they actualy do?
> Because i cant trust sites/pamphlets from sellers, that make every single product sound like a must-have.
> A definitive list like that writen by expert users would be realy useful to me and many other people, and potentialy destructive to many companies (although productive for the good stuff ofcourse). Itd also reduce the number of threads to sift through in this section when searching for a product's basic info.



Yep - Will Brink wrote a book about it.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Yep - Will Brink wrote a book about it.



Truth, and here's what's covered for supps in this 600 plus page ebook:


----------



## Cane (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the attachment WillBrink.

I've been taking Anabolic-Pump by USP labs for a week and I feel it's a good product so far. I'll update how I feel, gains in strenth and what ever else this product exhibits etc.

once again thanks,
cane


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 16, 2009)

Cane said:


> Thanks for the attachment WillBrink.
> 
> I've been taking Anabolic-Pump by USP labs for a week and *I feel* it's a good product so far. I'll update how I feel, gains in strenth and what ever else this product exhibits etc.
> 
> ...



My ebook will save you mucho $$$$ as you will know exactly what works (based on the science) and what does not, instead of relying on what the sellers of such products have to say, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## nni (Jan 16, 2009)

i always do carbs and eaa's pre workout.


----------



## Brenbotts13 (Jan 17, 2009)

How does that e book work


----------



## Built (Jan 17, 2009)

Brenbotts13 said:


> How does that e book work



You buy it and you read it.


----------



## Built (Jan 17, 2009)

Here: BrinkZone.com - The Final Frontier in Bodybuilding, Health & Fitness


----------



## Chelsea Smile (Jan 18, 2009)

Try out Nitrobolic Extreme, it's a pre-workout creatine/NO mix. Comparable to NO-Xplode, but more creatine content and less caffeine.


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2009)

Why not just take creatine and pop a caffeine tablet? Cheaper, and you can tailor it to exactly what you need.


----------

